# Have we noticed our "hot-blooded" Finnish guy? Hakro has 2000



## Setwale_Charm

- Hakro reaching 2,000 hot and witty Finnish posts?!! 
  Onniteleme!!!


----------



## Kelly B

Félicitations and best wishes!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Look (*) what I found when searching for "hot-blooded". 
Keep it up!

(*) next time it will be "Hakkkro 3K".


----------



## Joca

Hakro is a very dependable man. There is something Zen about him. And also I can't name one thing that he might be afraid of! 

I haven't had much contact with him, but with what little it has been it still makes me want to see more. 

Congratulations to you, Hakro.

Joca (José Carlos)


----------



## Nunty

Yes, exactly! There is something very Zen about Hakro!

Thank you for each of your wonderful posts, Hakro! Keep it up!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

My!!
I am hopelessly behind the times. I was trying to penetrate into what his Zen element might be. Even nuns know that!!! I have always thought that this is just called "kiivas suomalainen poika" - A hot-blooded Finnish guy


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations dear Hakro!

I always enjoy reading your helpful and interesting posts. And your humour!  

Have a present!



Laura.


----------



## Hakro

Shame on me!

  All my friends are here celebrating my second postiversary and I'm wandering God knows where!
Thank you *Setwale Charm* for noticing my postiversary! (I can't imagine where you picked up the idea of "hot-blooded" but I take it as a compliment.)
Thank you *Kelly B* for remembering     me!
Merci *Karine* ! The picture you've found looks     just like me, except from the neck down and from the throat up.
Obrigado *Joca*! I wish we'll see     each other more in the future (Brazil is one of my favourite     countries).
Thank you *Nun-Translator*. If you think that "Zen"     is good I'll keep it up.
Really, *Setwale Charm*, this is the     first time I've been called "kiivas".
Thank you my dear *Queen Laura*! Would you     come sailing with me on this marvelous present?
I don't know how to tell you how happy I am to have such wonderful friends as you all are!

  Hakro


----------



## geve

Hakro jamais à cran, juste un peu accro des mots, Hakro a les crocs, il avale les kilomètres* kiloposts, je lève ma Kro et dis bravo ! 


* ah, tiens, il n'y a pas encore de fil pour celle-là...​


----------



## Hakro

Merci *Gève*, de tes jeux de mots, je les aime!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hakro said:


> Thank you *Setwale Charm* for noticing my postiversary! (I can't imagine where you picked up the idea of "hot-blooded" but I take it as a compliment.)


  Oh!! But I thought you had surely heard of "goryachiye finskiye parni"!!-"hot-blooded Finnish guys" stereotype. (meaning, not hot at all, extremely phlegmatic).


----------



## faranji

Congratulations, dear valkolainen!

This fellow _merimies_ looks forward to keep reading your helpful posts and contributions.

((faranji))


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and many thanks!

Wishing you favourable winds and strong sails,
Chaska


----------



## Primal

Yeah! Hakro!!  You're my hero of this forum!! ​


----------



## carolineR

Kaksi tuhat !
*BRAVO HAKRO !*
Je suis un peu débordée mais n'aurais jamais raté ce postiversaire finlandais.
Mukava tavata sinut !


----------



## jonquiliser

Hope you've had a nice time writing those two thousand posts - and that the next however-many will be as enjoyable for you and for others! Congrats


----------



## Hakro

Hello friends!  

  I'm sorry that I've left you alone for several weeks in a party where I should have been the host, but I had no choice.

*Faranji *and* Chaska Ñavi*, I'm so happy to find fellow sailors all around the world. Beware, someday I'll sail to Brazil and Canada. And I'll sail also in the Indian Ocean, just to meet you *CarolineR! *It's wonderful to hear Finnish words from the other side of the globe.  

*Primal*, you're my primal friend of this forum!

*Jonquiliser*, you can't ever imagine how much fun I've had writing these 2000 posts and also getting answers – until you get there yourself, then you'll know.

  Dear *Setwale Charm*, now that you say it I recall that I heard the expression "goryachiye finskiye parni" for the first time in this Forum. It's not well known in Finland, of course. I believe that it has its origins in the old Russian time, before the revolution, when many Finns were working and doing business in St. Petersburg for example. Obviously this expression was meant to be an insult to the Finns who were "slow" because they didn't speak Russian well or not at all. 

It was a typical Russian attitude towards smaller nations, and, as we have seen during latest weeks, it hasn't changed. The Russians seem to think that they are above the laws of independent neighboring countries like Finland and Estonia. And UK. too.

I'm not very happy to be called a "goryachiye finskiye parni", as I'm neither hot-blooded nor phlegmathic. I suppose you meant it to be a joke but actually the "Russian jokes" do not make me laugh.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Dear Hakro! I am very sorry you found my jocular address offensive. 
But really I must tell you it is a weird interpretation you`ve got of this expression. I am not Russian and can assure you this term has nothing to do with any attitude towards bigger or smaller nations. The expression about hot-blooded Finnish guys is used in a flattering way, I assure you, even if it in reality depicts the Finnish phlegmacity (a very attractive trait). So whenever you hear this, you should know people mean it as a compliment. 
 Any nation has such termswith regard to other nations, just like Finns have them about Swedes or Norwegians or Germans.


----------



## alexacohen

I'm late as always, Hakro.
But even if I'm late, I want to say thank you for sharing with us your very interesting points of view.
It is always a pleasure reading your opinion.
Alexa


----------



## Nicomon

*Belated congratulations on your 2nd postiversary Hakro!* 

Our paths haven't crossed in a while, but I remember a few good laughs.  For instance this discussion about shoes. 

I hope you do make it to Canada one day.  Here's my special invitation to come and see the picturesque Saguenay Fjord 

I have for you a small supply of Hakro Tshirts  Happy sailing.


----------



## Hakro

Thank you *Alexa*, but I think that your opinions are much more interesting than mine!

Thank you *Nicomon* for your special invitation! Saguaney Fjord seems to be an extraordinary saqling area. Are you sure that I can survive there in just a T-shirt?

I apologize deeply, *Setwale Charm*, for misinterpreting your expression. The reason is simply that I'm (as most of the Finns are) extremely suspicious about Russian habits, attitudes and expressions, about the whole Russian way of thinking. We have some experience ...


----------



## Etcetera

May I offer my congratulations, Hakro? They that that better late than never...
Happy second postiversary!


----------



## Hakro

Thanks Anna! They also say "better late if ever...".


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Do they also say "better late than nothing"? No wait, that's grammatically incorrect. What about "better late than sorry"? Or, was it "better safe than..." 

Can't remember. 

Anyway, happy (veeeerrrrry belated) postiversary, Hakro. 

See you around!


----------

